# Employment question



## EMcoder13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone work for Aerotek? Has anyone had any bad experiences with this company?
Thanks for any comments.


----------



## srich64 (Aug 9, 2010)

EMcoder13 said:


> Does anyone work for Aerotek? Has anyone had any bad experiences with this company?
> Thanks for any comments.



I am wondering the same thing.  I just tested with them last week..........


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 9, 2010)

*Aerotek*



srich64 said:


> I am wondering the same thing.  I just tested with them last week..........



I don't know which Aerotek you have been recruited through, but I am acquainted with several throughout my area.  I personally have never worked for Aerotek but we have over the last few years collaborated efforts on projects and the recruiters I have dealt with have always been professional.  As a job seeker, I would not put all in one basket.  Just network with recruiters and no need to nag them. Let them know you are "shopping" to. Once a week reminders is good.  Usually, after testing they are busy trying to sell you to their clients.  If you don't hear anything within about three days, move on and keep looking.  When they have something, they'll be in touch.  One needs to understand that they are trying to "fit" the most qualified person they can for the client's needs.  It's nothing person in this game.  Try some of the healthcare specific recruiting agencies like K-Force, Maxim, CyberCoders, Medix, etc.  There are many!

Good Luck


----------



## srich64 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Kelly,
I was recruited by the Nashville office.  I will follow up with the recruiter weekly, per her request. No worries........I have other applications out there as well.  
Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## EMcoder13 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Remote work*

I saw a job ad for Aerotek in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I would like to work remotely, but I would need fulltime work and health insurance. I don't want to start a remote job and find out I won't have enough work to do. I am a certified coder and certified auditor. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## tnwilliams9 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello EMcoder13,

Unfortunately in this market  the employer has the upper hand.  I would not turn down a position simply because they do not have health insurance. If they are not offering medical then the rate should be high enough for you to purchase your own as an independent contractor.  If you are good you will have the work as a remote coder, individuals I know are working around the clock.  The coder must be prodction oriented and with 95-99% accuracy. 

Take the position as remote and if you do not like it, well you will be working while looking for something that is a better fit for your situation.

God Bless


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 10, 2010)

*Remote Work*



EMcoder13 said:


> I saw a job ad for Aerotek in Grand Rapids, Michigan. I would like to work remotely, but I would need fulltime work and health insurance. I don't want to start a remote job and find out I won't have enough work to do. I am a certified coder and certified auditor. Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks



Certainly pursue remote work if you want.  As a suggestion, always ask if this is permanent status, short-term work, contract for how many months, you get the pic.  Find out if the employer/agency has experience with setting up remote coders in positions as well.  Recently, (I won't say who) an employer had a group of remote coders contracted with a well-known company known for remote coding.  Everyone was dropped from the project in one month.  What puzzled me was why....the company had just posted over 30,000 records to review.  This was in HCC. Needless to say, investigte a little on your end and try to get the best picture.  I'm sure this group of people was crushed!

Best


----------



## EMcoder13 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the advice, I really appreciate it.


----------

